# Technique Differences between dips for chest and dips for tricep.



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

How does your technique differ?

For chest i just lean forward splay my arms out and get a nice stretch on my chest.

For triceps i try and pin them to my side more. i do however feel my front delts alot when doing this.

am i doing them wrong?

Also with close grip bench i find my front delts and less so my pec gets some involvement. i guess being a compound its bound to happen but when I do OH pressing and then try to CGBP my front delts often let me down.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

lean forward to hit lower chest

lean straight or slighlty back for tris


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

To make sure I'm leaning forward for the chest dips, I put a dipping belt with a 15k plate around my neck. The padding stops it hurting my neck, but keeps me leaning at what feels to be the perfect angle.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

For tricep dips I always place my thumbs over the bars to force my elbows into the body even more.....Mind..I do have big hands and get a good grip


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

shauno said:


> How does your technique differ?
> 
> For chest i just lean forward splay my arms out and get a nice stretch on my chest.correct
> 
> ...


Close grip press stress the tris in conjuction with the pectorals (middle) and anterior delts.

Start always with the compound and do after the OH press(is this overhead press??)


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cheers for the feedback lads.

nosebreakers? are these a wide grip chest dip with a exagerated forward lean?

Oh pressing = overhead pressing stav.

yeah stav i like to keep my torso upright when targetting tri's. just hard to do this type of movement after heavy overhead/shoulder pressing as i find my delts are fatigued already..


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Quick tip that i use: for triceps, keeping the head up helps straighten my torso. Focus your eyes on something higher up and keep watching it as you dip. (helps with my squats too!)


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

My gym has nothing as sophisticated as a weight belt so I use a dumbell between the thighs almost in crotch(nice for the next to use it!!) when working chest, for tri's I hold it beteen my feet, forcing me upright. Used a 25k one today which is a pb for me so in happy mode.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cheers lads sorted.

reps allround


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

hungrybriton said:


> Nosebreakers:


Sorry but am I showing my age by calling these French press? or is french press something else?


----------

